# Celebratory ultra mini herf



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

after a nice dinner and champagne petite sweet (becky) retired to the porch to have our cigars. I picked my Anejo Shark and becky went with the padron anniversary 1964. These cigars were just amazing. The padron had a lot of natural sweetness and cocoa which becky paired with hot chocolate mocha. The anejo was amazing, very toothy with rich full smoke full of leather and cedar which i paired with my favorite bourban. I would heartily recomend both of these cigars to anyone. It was a great night


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whow, two great cigars! Something to celebrate? :redface:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys picked great cigars you can't go wrong with either


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

gorgeous...nice cigars


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice top shelf all the way.Nice picks ,they looked tasty.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice selection.

Haven't tried the Padron yet, but those Anejos...wow.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great way to celabrate


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome cigars!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i'll tell ya what, you couldnt have picked two finer cigars to enjoy. BOTH are awesome!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent choices.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice to have a live in Herf partner--you guys have great stogie sense


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Was that an OR Anejo or had the cello and cedar just been removed?

Either way, NICE!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

SVB said:


> Was that an OR Anejo or had the cello and cedar just been removed?
> 
> Either way, NICE!


AF anejo
cello and cedar had been removed
it was seconds away from being fired up


----------

